# Shedding issues and no hot water.



## Scott_k (May 31, 2012)

My red Tyson is going thru a rough shed it's nothing horrible, he looks physically fine but I noticed he's been grumpy latley and I want to say its because of his shed. My question is what are some alternatives besides spraying him and his cage down. My hot water heater crashed a few days ago so he hasn't been getting his daily baths since Monday. He eats fruits with his meals, I spray him and the cage three times a day. Any other advice would be great. hope fully my water heater is here today. Hot side around 100-105 Fahrenheit, cool side 80-85 basking area 110-115. Humidity 70% ish. Here's an older pic of his enclosure only difference now is that he has a larger basking platform.Cage is 6ftlx4ftwx4fth.He also has a much bigger water pan. I'm out so this is the only photo of the cage I have on my phone.


----------



## got10 (May 31, 2012)

Magnet my red female went through a really horrible shed ., I ended up putting olive oil mayonaise and soaking her in room temp water . It was to the point when i took her to the vet she said she could cut the skin or let it just come off on its own. I mean she looked like she had hard tight thick skin on her . But twhat worked was keeping her outside in the sunning cage with the rain coming down , witht that she started to shed it of and her pretty color started to show through again and she wasn't so bitchy afterwards


----------



## Scott_k (May 31, 2012)

Your talking about the hair stuff for humans that comes in a green jar? If so my wife uses that stuff so I know I have some at home. And how long did you leave it on for or did u just leave it and let it soak in.


----------



## m3s4 (May 31, 2012)

Things that work, which I have personal experience with & are natural AND safe:

*100% pure coconut oil *- contains essential fatty acids and omega 3's which aid in moisturizing skin. Oil based works extremely well during sheds and after. Also has natural anti-bacterial properties making it very good for minor cuts, abrasions and irritations - for our personal use and for our tegus. 

*Vitamin A&D ointment* - a very good light petroleum based ointment that will make even the toughest patches of bad shed supple and manageable. Both vitamins are extremely good for skin and you already know how important vitamin D is in the form of uvb - it's also very useful in this pasty form for penetrating pores in the skin and for also penetrating dry, patchy skin that will not shed due to various reasons. 

If you have any tattoos, you might know how good this product is. I use this anytime I get tatted. Many great artists recommend A&D ointment for the first 36-48 hrs after a tattoo has been completed (inked) because of the damage that occurs to the numerous layers of skin. The ointment is very good at supplying the a&d nutrients to the skin which aids in the healing process.

Both can be purchased at any Walgreens/Walmart for about $6 each and neither has_ fragrance_ which can lead to a host of problems all by itself.


----------



## Scott_k (May 31, 2012)

Yea I know my way around with a&d ointment that's all I ever use for my tattoos. I'm definetly going to try that when I get home. Thanks everyone for your input. Do you rub it in or dab it on, just curious?


----------



## larissalurid (May 31, 2012)

Olive Oil can work, or you can heat up a large pot of water a little on the stove then pour it in the tub or a large tote to give him a bath.


----------



## got10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Scott_k said:


> Your talking about the hair stuff for humans that comes in a green jar? If so my wife uses that stuff so I know I have some at home. And how long did you leave it on for or did u just leave it and let it soak in.



Olive oil like what comes in the bottle and mayo that you put in potato salad . I didn't even think of using scalp dressing. Damn that's not a bad idea at all


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Scott_k said:


> Yea I know my way around with a&d ointment that's all I ever use for my tattoos. I'm definetly going to try that when I get home. Thanks everyone for your input. Do you rub it in or dab it on, just curious?



As you know, a little A&D goes along way and because it's slower to be absorbed by the skin then coconut oil - just a small amount spread evenly over the affected area is just fine. 

For maintenance the oil works extremely well and is absorbed very quickly. Want to see your reds skin shine like never before? Rub her down with some coconut oil. I find this works really well on the pads of their feet and any problem areas that tend to stay really dry - toes, tip of the tail etc. 

The ointment can be used a couple times a month, but I feel it works best during a shed to really aid in keeping the shedding skin supple...Also, because it's an ointment, anything that isn't absorbed into the shed skin will be shed off - effectively getting rid of the excess pasty mess it would otherwise leave. 

The oil works very well on fresh skin and can be used more regularly because it will be absorbed.


----------



## Scott_k (Jun 1, 2012)

I wound up putting a&d ointment on its getting better. I was confused about the oil mayonnaise thing. I can definetly see an Improvement even after one day of use. But in a few hrs he will be getting a warm bath water heaters getting fixed.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 1, 2012)

Just a note. Mayonaise consists of eggs and oil mixed at fairly high speed. It is used in the post tanning process of very fine glove leathers. It should work great on a Tegu or a sandwhich. As far as olive oil mayo, I am thinking that it also contains vegi oil as well but it really makes no difference.


----------



## Scott_k (Jun 1, 2012)

The first 2 photos were before I used the ointment, and the last 2 are after I day of use. I'm definetly going to use a&d during his sheds. He is also on a full stomach, he's not fat that's the only way I could apply it I had to bait him with a bowl of worms. He ate I did what I had to do. End result were both happy. 

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/scottkviz/84568b9c.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/scottkviz/49f35837.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/scottkviz/e29eb9e1.
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/scottkviz/702ef539.jpg


http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/scottkviz/e29eb9e1.jpg


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very glad you are having success with the A&D - I swear by both the oil and the ointment myself. 

I hope more people realize the value and potential when using these products. I've been using both for a couple of years now with only positive results.


----------

